# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Mustafa Sarıgül hangi partiye geçiyor?

## bozok

*MUSTAFA SARIGüL HANGİ PARTİYE GEüİYOR?*


 

İNTERNETAJANS'TAN BİR BOMBA HABER DAHA...

Ankara kulisleri çalkalanıyor. Merkez sağda daha önce gerçekleştirilemeyen 
birleşme, Hüsamettin Beyin gayretleri ile, ANAP ve DP'nin ortak aklı ile 
gerçekleşen birliktelik Sarıgül'ün gelmesiyle birlikte, ülkemizi 
heyecanlandıracak nitelikte. 

Sayın Süleyman Demirel'in gayretleri ile oluşacak bu birliktelik, AKP'nin 
korkulu rüyası oldu. Kulisleri harekete geçiren bu oluşum AKP tarafından 
dikkatle takip ediliyor. 

Gerçekleştiği anda yüzde yirminin üzerine çıkacak bu birliktelik de 
Başbakan, Mustafa Sarıgül olacak. 

Bizim kulislerden aldığımız haberi tam yayınlayacakken, Sabah Gazetesi 
yazarı Sevilay Yükselir bizden önce davrandı ve köşesinde yazdı. 

Sevilay Yükselir'in Sabah gazetesindeki satır araları şöyle; 

*Görüşmeler tüm hızıyla devam ediyor. Eğer sonuç bulursa Sarıgül, ekibi ile 
birlikte Hüsamettin Cindoruk'un genel başkanlığındaki DP'ye geçiş yapacak!* 

Böylece hem seçimlere kadar bir türlü vazgeçemediği şişli'yi kaybetmeyecek, 
hem de seçimlerde adını koyup, seçmenlerinden pusuladaki DP'nin altına mührü 
basmalarını isteyecek. 

Olur, da kazanırsa (ki ben seçimdeki yüzde 10 barajını geçeceğine yüzde yüz 
inanıyorum), Genel Başkan Cindoruk, Başbakan ise Mustafa Sarıgül olacak! 
Peki, bu organizasyonu akıl eden, kurgulayan kim? 

Ya da kimler? 

Sıkı durun! 

** 

*İşin mimarı Süleyman Demirel...* 

Alt kadroyu sayıyorum size: 

** 

*Mesut Yılmaz, Hüsamettin üzkan, Hikmet üetin, Gürbüz üapan *gibi eski ama bir o kadar da deneyimli siyasetçiler... 

Bakın buna bağlantılı bir bomba daha açıklayayım sizlere! 
Geçenlerde CHP'li Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'nun ikiz kardeşi CHP'den istifa edip 
Demokrat Parti'ye geçti. 

Peki niye? 

Acaba ikiz Kılıçdaroğlu'na vahiy mi inmişti, bugüne kadar en ufacık bir 
alakası dahi olmayan DP ile ilgili. 

Vahiy değil elbette. 

Sarıgül'ün B Planı'nın ilk ayağı gerçekleşti bu transferle... 

Daha devamı gelecek. 

*Bundan böyle sık sık transfer haberleri okuyacağız. 

*TDH'ye değil ama Cindoruk'un genel başkan olduğu Demokrat Parti'ye!* 



*Orhan Tunç* 


*İNERNETAJANS.COM GENEL YAYIN YüNETMENİ* 



07.04.2010 22:36:00

----------

